# Bored? Test your color Perception



## Jim (Apr 9, 2015)

I scored a 26. Old man! :LOL2: 

https://106.186.25.143/kuku-kube/en-3/


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 9, 2015)

Only 20 for me... old eyes! :LOL2:


----------



## josh870 (Apr 9, 2015)

i am only 18 so my eyes aint old and i only scored 22!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 9, 2015)

josh870 said:


> i am only 18 so my eyes aint old and i only scored 22!



Wait till your 50...ish! :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 9, 2015)

21


----------



## JMichael (Apr 9, 2015)

25 ... I know I need glasses but I don't think they would help with colors.

Edit: 62 since we're adding ages to it.


----------



## evidrine (Apr 9, 2015)

27! I turn 31 tomorrow. So far so good I guess.


----------



## earl60446 (Apr 9, 2015)

19 and I am in my upper 50's

Sure wish my eyesight was just as good as color perception

Tim


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 9, 2015)

got a 20 and will be 60 in August.


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 9, 2015)

22 and I'm 62. :LOL2:


----------



## nlester (Apr 9, 2015)

A score of 15 - 72 years of age, glaucoma and distorted vision after a detached retina. I think God daily for the vision that I have left. The scary thing is that I can legally drive without glasses but I wear them all the time.


----------



## Blake. (Apr 9, 2015)

28 and I'm 24 yrs. it helped me to sit back away from it some.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 9, 2015)

25 and I'm 49 years old. I wear readers.


----------



## muzikman (Apr 9, 2015)

Scored a 26

...and I'm 53 yrs. old (young) :roll: :roll:


----------



## Abraham (Apr 9, 2015)

Played it a probably 15 times and might go back for seconds. Scored 23 a bunch of times and a few 26 and 27s. Finished on my lone 30


----------



## Insanity (Apr 10, 2015)

22 and I'm 43 
I'm a painter that was to much like looking for spots that didn't touch up well. Touch up spots often come out lighter then the original paint. :mrgreen:


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 10, 2015)

scored 24 and knocken at 63


----------



## Zum (Apr 10, 2015)

27...close to 47


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 11, 2015)

i quit at 45,but i cheated and tilted my laptop screen so i could see them :LOL2:


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 11, 2015)

28 on my cell phone.


----------



## duckfish (Apr 11, 2015)

I always thought I had good color perception.... guess I was wrong.

Took me 3 attempts to make it to a score of 20. I really struggled with the blue shades. 

52 & I need readers.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 12, 2015)

duckfish said:


> I always thought I had good color perception.... guess I was wrong.
> 
> Took me 3 attempts to make it to a score of 20. I really struggled with the blue shades.
> 
> 52 & I need readers.



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Dude, I had my glasses on! :LOL2: Maybe it's not my eyes, but rather my slower reaction time. :?


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 12, 2015)

crazymanme2 said:


> scored 24 and knocken at 63



63? :shock: You must have good reaction time!


----------



## Abraham (Apr 12, 2015)

That is addictive as hell lol. Every time I see the thread up I have to try again a few times and it seems to be working. 27 for the low usually and numerous over 30 scores. 34 is my best score yet. I'm 36 years old.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 12, 2015)

Abraham said:


> That is addictive as hell lol. Every time I see the thread up I have to try again a few times and it seems to be working. 27 for the low usually and numerous over 30 scores. 34 is my best score yet. I'm 36 years old.


First time I tried it, got 25, waited a day and tried it again and got an 18. :roll:


----------



## duckfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Just had to try it again today on my work computer. I may not be quite as color blind as I feared but still none too impressive - 24 best I could do.

I really thought using a mouse instead of the stinking laptop pad would speed me up significantly. Maybe besides old eyes, I no longer have the ninja like reflexes I had a mere couple years ago :LOL2:


----------



## ccm (Apr 14, 2015)

29 & I'm 21


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 14, 2015)

36 in august. i scored 27


----------



## fender66 (Apr 14, 2015)

Woo Hoo.....


----------



## AllOutdoors (Apr 14, 2015)

28 

I didn't realize i was being timed.:???:

Sent from this smart thingamajig using tapatalk.


----------



## vahunter (Apr 14, 2015)

44 the first time then 38 the second time. Im 28


----------



## FishingAggie (Apr 14, 2015)

24 seems to be my best....


----------



## Boatfloater1989 (May 10, 2015)

Scored a 30 and I'm 25


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 10, 2015)

Did it 5 times Scores of 22 25 23 25 24. Had troubles with the darker colors.

I didn't mention, that I'm 56 and had a few adult beverages in me at the time.

28 today while sober.


----------



## Colorado1135 (May 11, 2015)

26 and I'm 35 years old, not bad


----------

